# Hi has anyone asked there doctor to fund their IVF TX meds?



## icantwait (Oct 6, 2010)

I have read in this and other fourms that it is posable to have your doctor to provide your Tx drugs through NHS? has nayone done this and is it hard to get them to do it?
i am being treated in eugin in spain? and was hopeing to cut the costs a little.
any info will be great xx


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

I managed to get my drugs on prescription from my gp as im going abroad in Jan 2011. I went into the surgery with a big speech planned on how i was going to persuade my doctor.

I was so shocked as i didnt even get far with my speech as he said yes straight away. He said something like the pct may not be happy about it but he will do it to help me out as i have been through alot. I was so happy as will save me alot of money

I hope you manage to get your drugs too.


----------

